# Teen's friend tries to rape his mom



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Teen has friend stay over, friend tries to rape mom, mom pulls a gun, mom does not get raped. I wrote that as simple as I could so even a democrat would get it.

TN teen tried raping friend's mom during sleepover, cops say | Lexington Herald Leader


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Stacys Mom?


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Janie? She's gotta gun.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Malcom Renolds said:


> Stacys Mom?


For those that aren't fine art inclined &#8230;&#8230; this was a classic.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Malcom Renolds said:


> Janie? She's gotta gun.


Another classic &#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I think I saw that on Pornhub. Uh, I mean, I heard it was on that site. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> I think I saw that on Pornhub. Uh, I mean, I heard it was on that site.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk












I just narrowed down my search for the Squatch.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow a new one was coined - FILF


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Old saying: Nobody ever raped a 38.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Only fitting that he gradruates from high school to the pokey. He cried. Wonder how that will go over in the big house? Freash fish.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Hope that inbred piece of $hit gets his!!!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

May Bubba treat him kindly. 
.
.
Ah hell who am I kidding, I don't care how he gets treated in the pokey.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

https://video.search.yahoo.com/yhs/...de67daf5c2bb99978bd6f43238dba89d&action=click


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> May Bubba treat him kindly.
> .
> .
> Ah hell who am I kidding, I don't care how he gets treated in the pokey.


Wonder why they call it the pokey? :vs_lol:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I think I saw that on Pornhub. Uh, I mean, I heard it was on that site.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I heard that as well! We must have the same circle of friends. :devil:


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Malcom Renolds said:


> I just narrowed down my search for the Squatch.


Man, if I was an ebony skinned lesbian step mom I would be running for political office.


----------

